# pensacola east snorkelling reef question



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

hey guys, its been awhile since ive been on here. i searched but couldnt find the answer to this question. is it ok to spearfish the pensacola east snorkelling reef? i know its within state regs because its 450' from the beach. seems like i heard it was off limits to spearing. i searched the myescambia site and found info on the reef, but nothing about it not being ok to spear. any info appreciated. just called mbt but they didnt know


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

test reply. just loaded forum app


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

well after many calls I talked to a nice lady at the scuba shack and she said yes definitely that reef could be spearfished. it's more than 100yds off the beach and there are no county prohibitions against spearing there. 

went out today. viz was low due to seaweed but could see well enough around each pylon thingy to see that there were many spade fish and hardtails but nothing worth shooting. some trooicals and lots of strange crabs and little sealife. that spot will be many several more months in the making before if is well populated. 
not real super fond of beach dives due to effort but I would consider it a must-do at least 2-3 times a year if didn't have other options.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Fred, good to see you back here.

I've only hit that reef once so far. The evening I hit it, it was loaded with blue crabs... if I'd had a little dip net, I could have caught a couple dozen blue crab.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

forgot to mention I got 6 for the boiler and found one soft-shell for the fryer. the best soft-shell I've ever eaten. lots of egg-bearing ones so that's a good sign. left those alone of course. not sure I would go through all the effort just to dive tho. but a nice bonus if I'm already there.


----------

